

Winning Submissions For Fiber Mobile App Idea Contest - mkoble11
http://disruptioninstitute.com/learn-mobile-development-kansas-city-google-fiber-contest/

======
acharlieh
Exciting stuff! The real time "no I want this one" app I think would be
extremely useful.

~~~
mkoble11
Absolutely!

The thing I liked so much about these ideas is that there was a lot of vision
& thought put into describing them.

With Google Fiber + mobile....the people of Kansas City can become more
connected.

